# Current stats/goals



## frodo (13 Oct 2010)

most of the threads on here are about the minimum requirements and how to meet them.

im curious, what current training standards/goals should i set for myself so i can breeze through basic. im currently running 2 miles a day at a 10 minute/m pace. im doing calisthenics including pullups(heavy assistance, working toward body weight, long term goal), i want to run 3 miles in under 25 minutes. and im not sure what a good pushup standard is.

im currently 5'10" 228 pounds (down from 245 since i started training in august)

im going to start crossfit soon as well, which i know most ranger cadets do.

tl;dr how can i become the pinnacle of military fitness when i enlist and consequently attend bmq?


----------



## lethalLemon (13 Oct 2010)

It would help if you converted to metric system

The minimum for ease of performance (and minimum fitness requirement) is 2.4km run under 12 min 30 sec.
But for more advanced (probably for operational/combat requirements) is 5km in under 24:15.

A strong, well-conditioned body is nice, but your mind needs to be tough to. BMQ is where they really hit you hard with the minor details, the criticism, the discipline and - the yelling. It's how they cut out people who can't handle stress and work under pressure. If you can't look past it and carry on - you'll be in trouble.


----------



## Nauticus (13 Oct 2010)

Be in good shape for BMQ, but remember that it is primarily psychological.


----------



## frodo (14 Oct 2010)

the psychological part doesnt scare me, i was in football from 10-17 and im 19 now, i actually miss the yelling, criticism and discipline, which is one of the reasons im applying for the forces.

my only challenge is endurance.

i was also curious if there was any SF direct entry programs like the rangers? i know jtf and csor require like 3 years previous just to qualify?

thanks for the help


----------



## lethalLemon (14 Oct 2010)

frodo said:
			
		

> the psychological part doesnt scare me, i was in football from 10-17 and im 19 now, i actually miss the yelling, criticism and discipline, which is one of the reasons im applying for the forces.
> 
> my only challenge is endurance.
> 
> ...



Just concentrate on getting in first, once you're there, you can ask your chain of command about the eligibility for CANSOFCOM.


----------



## readytogo (14 Oct 2010)

Slow down tiger!!!! My application for reserves was 5 months from start to finish, get accepted first then plan for the superninjaassassin clan


----------



## Task (14 Oct 2010)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> Just concentrate on getting in first, once you're there, you can ask your chain of command about the eligibility for CANSOFCOM.



I think he meant direct from civvy street.

Frodo: Currently the CF has no Direct entry into the Special Forces like our neighbours to the south.


----------



## Chilme (14 Oct 2010)

Frodo,

Take a look at the latest official document on the Canadian Forces EXPRES test.

http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/2010/09/canadian-forces-expres-operations.html

This test you *MUST* pass at some point during basic.  Ensure these test protocols are not a problem for you.


----------



## frodo (14 Oct 2010)

thanks for all the info.

im going to read up on the express test when i have time in the next couple days.

i just did the 1.5 miles in 12.5 minutes and BARELY got it, to be honest im quite pleased as i was gassed doing a 10 minute mile just a month ago, hopefully the 5k/25minutes will be a reality in the coming months. 

anyone with more info not only are you welcome to share it, i demand it. haha 

thanks again guys


----------



## Chilme (15 Oct 2010)

Frodo,

Check the links below.  They direct you to the Army Fitness Manual.  It has a 12 week program that is designed to get you into army shape.  The other link is the CSOR Pre-Selection Training Manual.  It is another 12 week program designed to get you ready for the Canadian Special Operations Regiment selection.  Its something to shoot for in the future.

Army Fitness Manual:
http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/2010/09/canadian-army-fitness-manual.html

CSOR Pre-Selection Fitness Manual:
http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/2010/09/canadian-special-operations-regiment.html


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (16 Oct 2010)

Crossfit really helped me, I dropped from 210 to 178 in just under 3 months and got significant strength gains. Be sure to eat healthy while doing it.


----------



## canada94 (16 Oct 2010)

Frodo, though you have told us your running ability what is your strength ability such as Push/ups etc?
Though you want to be able to do the Minimum requirements, in the long term you want to be able to surpass them, tremendously. 

Also, try running for up to 10k, 15k. Don't even time yourself just keep a relative pace. This will help you gain overall cardiovascular strength, which will help you run shorter distances harder and more consistent. As for the physical parts of training, Pec fly's will REALLY help on push abilities, and increasing Tricep strength will also help you with push-ups.


----------



## frodo (16 Oct 2010)

hey thank for the training guide.

my leg strength is very good. if i was lean id be able to squat double body weight.

my pushups arent very good yet, as they're relative to my body weight and im still 35 pounds over weight. i also havent done much regarding upper body since last november due to a shoulder injury. but im back at it now and im seeing massive gains already.


----------



## astecki (17 Oct 2010)

While making a sincere attempt not to sound condescending...you've got a heck of a lot more than 35lbs to go.  For what it's worth, this is coming from someone in your situation...I'm 5'10", was almost 265.  At my current 178lbs, I've got a good 10-15lbs more to lose before I'd consider the weight to be off and "correct" for my height.  And this is with significant muscle mass gains.

You'd be surprised how your goals and mindset can change.  When I was 265lbs, I figured (like you) I'd hit 190 and be done and dusted...not the case.  Good for you for getting fit, but keep going!

As for training, lots of calisthenics and running are going to help, but put concrete numbers along with your goals, and you'll have something to progress to.  Switch up your runs (intervals one day, long and slow the next, 2.4k flat-out the third, and so on) and vary your resistance training to achieve the best results!


----------



## canada94 (17 Oct 2010)

frodo said:
			
		

> hey thank for the training guide.
> 
> my leg strength is very good. if i was lean id be able to squat double body weight.
> 
> my pushups arent very good yet, as they're relative to my body weight and im still 35 pounds over weight. i also havent done much regarding upper body since last november due to a shoulder injury. but im back at it now and im seeing massive gains already.



Always be careful while your training especially because you have a former Shoulder injury. Do lots of running while your at it, when do you expect to apply for the forces/res?


----------



## northernboy_24 (17 Oct 2010)

Stop being concerned about your weight (you are actually talking about mass).  I had to learn on my own that it isn't what the scale tells you that is important. It is the fit of the pants and what you are doing physically that are a lot more important.  I am 5'7" (short) and the scale pegs me at about 188lbs.  Now most people reading that will call me fat.  But I have less than a 33 inch waist and am healthy and active.  I will never be skinny, I don't have the body type that allows me to be skinny. But I am healthy and active and can run a 10km run or bike to and from work etc without needing an ambulance.  So don't worry about the scale, worry about the fact you are healthy.  Is 190 the correct mass for you, that is up for you to decide.  Will loosing some fat make it easier for you, absolutely.  But some of the fittest people I know including some marathoners and tri-athletes have some extra fat on their midsection and can run faster than I can dream about for longer than I can.

Cut out the pop, the cream, the butter and the bacon.  Eat lots of fruit, veggies, lean protein and complex carbs (not white flour) and you should be fine.  The key is a balanced healthy diet, not to worry about if the scale pegs you at 190 or 200.  If you can run that 5kms in less than 25minutes good for you.  If you cant work on it.  Cut back on the booze if you can, beverages are full of empty calories that have no nutritional benefit.


----------



## frodo (17 Oct 2010)

canada94 said:
			
		

> Always be careful while your training especially because you have a former Shoulder injury. Do lots of running while your at it, when do you expect to apply for the forces/res?



i tried to app for infantry in july and the recruiters said it was closed until the next fiscal year.. so i'll be waiting outside the goddamned building before it opens april 1.

my shoulder injury was from football and rugby and it was one of those injuries where you dont know its a problem until, well your whole arm is numb and you cant lift anything, got physio and now its better than before, so im not too concerned there.

northern i see what you're saying, and yes 190 would be very cut for me. but i also know, that being at this weight is like a fit person running with a 30 pound weight vest on, and that is obviously going to hinder my performance.


----------



## canada94 (17 Oct 2010)

Oh god, if you train hard, you could lose A LOT of weight. You have a lot of time to prepare yourself, 

DONT GIVE UP 

Mike


----------



## mwc (18 Oct 2010)

Currently: 4km (with some fairly large and steep hills) at about 20 minutes.
Goal: 8Km at roughly 45 minutes

I'm pretty addicted to the weightlifting and seeing my gains, so my goal is to bulk up to 185-190 during the winter (Currently 170) then cut to 180 by spring. I can see this possible since i did the same 20lbs gain/10lbs cut last winter. Also starting more high rep/ crossfit stuff in the spring.


----------



## frodo (18 Oct 2010)

im going to attempt a 5k this week, not for time. that will come with the next couple months im sure.

also, anyone from calgary, if you want to train sometime, message me or just post on here. group mentallity > lone wolf.  i hate training alone.


----------



## canada94 (18 Oct 2010)

Good do it! I have to run 7k this Thursday for a Cross Country race, I'll let you guys know how I do, usually anywhere between 30:00 and 35:00 is how I do. But as someone stated before, always remember to focus on every form of working out, back, legs, shoulders etc.


----------



## mwc (19 Oct 2010)

Yes, working out the legs will usually trigger muscle growth in other parts of the body. Same with back, your chest wont progress without working out the back.


----------



## frodo (28 Oct 2010)

mwc said:
			
		

> Yes, working out the legs will usually trigger muscle growth in other parts of the body. Same with back, your chest wont progress without working out the back.



my short term goal for squats is 400lbs and 500 for deadlift. they're currently 300 and 405, respectively.

for upperbody i want to be able to  do 75 pushups before fail, is that a decent goal for before bmq?


----------



## Chilme (30 Oct 2010)

Minimum standard for Push-ups is 19, so I would say your goal exceptional.  Heavy squats and deadlifting is not evaluated in the CF.  I would recommend some cardiovascular training.  

The only mbrs I've seen hit 75 push-ups are highly successful JTF2 applicants.


----------



## frodo (1 Nov 2010)

Chilme said:
			
		

> Minimum standard for Push-ups is 19, so I would say your goal exceptional.  Heavy squats and deadlifting is not evaluated in the CF.  I would recommend some cardiovascular training.
> 
> The only mbrs I've seen hit 75 push-ups are highly successful JTF2 applicants.



yes being an SF assaulter is my career goal. i also run, 3 days a week at the moment, probably joining a running club soon, since long runs alone are boring as hell.


----------



## Scott (1 Nov 2010)

frodo,

Please try to use proper punctuation, among other English rules, when posting to the boards.

Thanks

Staff


----------

